# Cool dual guitar harmony lines to learn??



## 777 (Nov 4, 2006)

anybody know any real cool harmony lines me and my friend could learn, we have

-gunshot to the head of trepidation end solo harmony
-Ember to inferno(song)
-fugue(song)
-Chimaira - Down Again (Start Harmony)

more towards the gunshot style extended harmony style as opposed to playing off the low string the whole time, we tune standard but he has a 6 and i have a 7


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 4, 2006)

If you're feeling really ambitious, anything by Cacophony or Cynic...


----------



## Nik (Nov 4, 2006)

I'd say avoid harmony lines, or at least don't get carried away  seriously, everyone is doing it now.

I was listening to the local alternative rock station the other day (STFU nay-sayers  ) and some shitty punk-emo song came on. I was just about the change the station when the punk-emo song broke into a guitar harmony line  

Seriously, if you're gonna do harmony lines, avoid straight-3rds harmonies, cause ever since Avenged Sevenfold came around everybody does them and now it makes my ears bleed just hearing them.

Here are some nice harmony lines that aren't cliche-straight-3rds:

"This Dying Soul" by Dream Theater--I like how the harmonizing guitar switches the harmony intervals.

"Reconciliation" by Pain of Salvation--I don't even know what the hell they're doing in this one, but it sounds awesome!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 4, 2006)

Agreed. It's become a serious cliche these days, hence my above two recommendations.


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 4, 2006)

Here are some additional bands to study:

Big Country
Television
Drive-by Truckers
Fugazi
Mogwai
Thin Lizzy
Wishbone Ash
Interpol

I purposely avoided the more well known bands like: The Eagles, The Stones, Iron Maiden, and Judas Priest.


----------



## Gothenburg (Nov 5, 2006)

You could also try stuff like In Flames & Dark Tranquillity


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2006)

Division, In Flames and of course, Iron Maiden are a good place to start.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 5, 2006)

There's also the mighty Racer X...

If you got 'Scarified' down, you'd have the ultimate party piece...


----------



## Martin_777 (Nov 5, 2006)

Gothenburg said:


> You could also try stuff like In Flames & Dark Tranquillity



 Gothenburg Death Metal!!!  

Blind Guardian, Iced Earth, and Demons & Wizards have some good harmony stuff going on as well.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 5, 2006)

Queensryche have some cool harmonies that don't sound like the normal 'minor scales in thirds' licks.
Any of their albums (featuring Chris DeGarmo anyway) will also provide you with a masterclass in orchestrating two guitars.


----------



## 777 (Nov 5, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> If you got 'Scarified' down, you'd have the ultimate party piece...



which is why were currently learning technical difficulties i cant believe its played at 130bpm im having ALOT of trouble getting some of the runs upto 100bpm and its gotta be ready for the talent show in march!


----------



## MetalMike (Nov 5, 2006)

The reason they have become so cliche is because modern radio friendly bands play harmonies just to "play harmonies" rather to enhance a vibe or make a certain section sound bigger.

You might want to try the arpeggio section of "Go Off!", by Cacophony. 

I must say TD is a very good choice because anyone can get into that song regardless level of musical interpretation. 

Good luck man!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 6, 2006)

MetalMike said:


> The reason they have become so cliche is because modern radio friendly bands play harmonies just to "play harmonies" rather to enhance a vibe or make a certain section sound bigger.



It's like, totally progressive dude!


----------



## Ancestor (Nov 6, 2006)

Maiden. Slayer has some pretty cool harmonies, too. Vai's harmonies are pretty crazy, definitely not ordinary.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 9, 2006)

"Ride The lightning" or the second guitar solo in "Fight Fire With Fire."


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 10, 2006)

On Allan Holdsworth's 'Igginbottom's Wrench' album, there's some pretty cool poly-chordal stuff he does with a second guitarist. Not the kind of stuff you'll use day to day, mind, but worth a look for sure.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 10, 2006)

Ancestor said:


> Maiden. Slayer has some pretty cool harmonies, too. Vai's harmonies are pretty crazy, definitely not ordinary.




Most of them are 4ths of 5ths though... 

intro to ride the lightning owns. 

Children of Bodom's older stuff has a lot as well, and Atheist has some cool ones.


----------



## Ancestor (Nov 10, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Most of them are 4ths of 5ths though...
> 
> intro to ride the lightning owns.
> 
> Children of Bodom's older stuff has a lot as well, and Atheist has some cool ones.



True, but they make it work. Death used fourths and fifths, too. I guess the melody is the key. 

Dare I mention Yngwie's Marching Out?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 11, 2006)

Ancestor said:


> Dare I mention Yngwie's Marching Out?




You may! Yngwie's stuff usually has some pretty cool, dramatic harmonies.

George Bellas' songs have some insanely complex multiple guitar arrangements as well...


----------



## Ancestor (Nov 11, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> You may! Yngwie's stuff usually has some pretty cool, dramatic harmonies.
> 
> George Bellas' songs have some insanely complex multiple guitar arrangements as well...



Bellas is amazing.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 11, 2006)

Ancestor said:


> Bellas is amazing.



He is indeed. I've got 'Turn of the Millenium' on order at the moment.

Ron Jarzombek's stuff with Watchtower and Spastik Ink has some insane harmony stuff...


----------

